# Hamsters



## Shadow (Apr 13, 2014)

Anyone own them? Here is some of my old babies


----------



## MandellaMandy123 (Apr 14, 2014)

I used to have one a few years back. Here are some pictures.  









What species were yours? Mine was supposed to be a winter white, but he never turned white, so I'm not sure! :lol: 

~Wolfie


----------



## Shadow (Apr 14, 2014)

Mine is Campbell dwarf currently ownjing 12


----------



## MandellaMandy123 (Apr 15, 2014)

You currently own twelve? That's a lot!

I've never heard of a Campbell dwarf. I'm looking into getting a hamster/hamsters again, so I'll have to look into those.


----------



## Shadow (Apr 15, 2014)

Winter whites only change color ins wild


----------



## Aryia (Apr 15, 2014)

FUZZIES ZOMG! GIMMIE!

*walking away before I give in to a hamster craving............. The way I keep pets I'd end up with a million of them...... I wonder if a million in hamster wheels would be enough to power my house?


----------



## Shadow (Apr 15, 2014)

I owned a total of 100 and up hamsters in a year i. Breed them


----------

